# Solo motorhomers



## Deleted member 32367 (Oct 22, 2016)

Admin I have permission to post this!
I have a Facebook group for solo motorhomers. If anyone wishes to find out more please send me a message.
Thanks
Anne


----------



## GreggBear (Oct 22, 2016)

Gypsy Rose said:


> Admin I have permission to post this!
> I have a Facebook group for solo motorhomers. If anyone wishes to find out more please send me a message.
> Thanks
> Anne



Hi there how do I find out more about your group? thanks in advance.


----------



## alcam (Oct 23, 2016)

Gypsy Rose said:


> Admin I have permission to post this!
> I have a Facebook group for solo motorhomers. If anyone wishes to find out more please send me a message.
> Thanks
> Anne



What about all the solos who don't/won't do FB ?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Oct 23, 2016)

Yep,,,I'm a Solo Motorhomer, & HATE FB !, (That's partly the reason I ended up being single infact, Horrible site in my view).
So is there a 'Solo Motorhomer Forum' OR how about a Board on this site for such if there's the interest ?.


----------



## Ed on Toast (Oct 23, 2016)

Is it just East Midlands? Do you have plans for a North West Chapter ?  

Maybe with the move to smaller, regional meets, as discussed by Phil earlier, maybe we could have some regional thread type things here? 

The Norther Chapter - POI's & Pies (maybe)


----------



## didds (Oct 23, 2016)

I suppose solo motorhomers that don't do FB could always open there own solo motorhomers forum like this one.?

didds


----------



## carol (Oct 24, 2016)

GreggBear said:


> Hi there how do I find out more about your group? thanks in advance.



As you're a free member you won't be able to message Gypsy Rose so if you're interested look on FB.


----------



## GreggBear (Oct 24, 2016)

carol said:


> As you're a free member you won't be able to message Gypsy Rose so if you're interested look on FB.



HI thanks for that reply. I don't do the facebook thang it all looks too scary for a country boy like me!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Oct 24, 2016)

So,
Any Females want to Pet an obese, 50year old Brainless Zombie. With No Money & Nothing to offer, PM me !. 
Age & Looks UN important BUT 
Must be able to -
Do an Engine Oil Change.
Service a Generator.
Fetch, Carry & Empty Cassette.
& Make Decent Coffee !. (After washing their Hands ofcourse !)


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Oct 26, 2016)

I think my PM folder must be Broken !!!


----------



## Caz (Oct 26, 2016)

Must be because you are being too needy in your request - I can manage all the rest but servicing a generator is beyond me. I've never had any dealings with gennies - nasty, noisy, smelly things.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Oct 26, 2016)

Caz said:


> Must be because you are being too needy in your request - I can manage all the rest but servicing a generator is beyond me. I've never had any dealings with gennies - nasty, noisy, smelly things.



Well, Ok I know it's a tall order,,,I can review the Parameters,,
What are you like at Gutting Rabbits, While wearing Matching Pink Snorkel Mask & Flippers ?.
Supply your own, & your in with a chance ( HUBBA HUBBA BABY ).

Oh,,& The Nasty, Noisy Smelly thing,,,,Would be me, it's all part n parcel of being a Zombie I'm afraid !.


----------



## Caz (Oct 26, 2016)

Sorry, don't have a Matching Pink Snorkel Mask & Flippers. :lol-061:

Can't do gutting rabbits either - many years ago I attempted to gut and dress a dead duck. Even though it had been dead a few weeks I couldn't bring myself to attack it with a knife, felt sorry for it, so no doubt I'd feel the same about a rabbit. :rabbit:  

So I'm very much afraid that we would appear to be incompatible.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Oct 26, 2016)

Oh well, We will never Know !.

Motorhomes that Pass in the Night I guess....


----------



## Nomadic Neti (Dec 4, 2016)

*Nomadic Neti*



alcam said:


> What about all the solos who don't/won't do FB ?



I too hate FB as you do not know where your info is ending up.
I am a 63 yrs young solo traveller wi my wee dug and would Ike a solo group


----------



## TWS (Dec 4, 2016)

Gypsy Rose said:


> Admin I have permission to post this!
> I have a Facebook group for solo motorhomers. If anyone wishes to find out more please send me a message.
> Thanks
> Anne



Hi ANNE what's the group called on FB ?

Regards 

Tom


----------



## Myrkk (Dec 4, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> So,
> Any Females want to Pet an obese, 50year old Brainless Zombie. With No Money & Nothing to offer, PM me !.
> Age & Looks UN important BUT
> Must be able to -
> ...



But not washing your hands adds flavour


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 4, 2016)

Myrkk said:


> But not washing your hands adds flavour



YUK :scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:


----------



## trixie88 (Dec 4, 2016)

Ed on Tour said:


> Is it just East Midlands? Do you have plans for a North West Chapter ?
> 
> Maybe with the move to smaller, regional meets, as discussed by Phil earlier, maybe we could have some regional thread type things here?
> 
> The Norther Chapter - POI's & Pies (maybe)




did anything happen with this.  regional meets sounds great....not too far to travel........get onto it ED....good suggestion


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 4, 2016)

Is there any Dating sites currently running a 2 for 1 offer ?.

Oh & I MUST get my inbox fixed,,it must still be broken,,probably due to the Dust !

Oh Oh & just a note to others, When a Pretty Woman in a Customer Service capacity asks you while beaming a smile -
'Is there Anything else I can help you with today Sir ?'

They don't actually mean it !.


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 4, 2016)

TWS said:


> Hi ANNE what's the group called on FB ?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tom



It's a Secret Group so membership is by invitation.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 13, 2017)

WHOO HOO !

I've just consulted my Diary & Found that I actually have 30 dates for Next Month !...


----------



## Deleted member 34243 (Mar 13, 2017)

(After washing their Hands ofcourse !)

Now you are just being too fussy - that's just wasting water


----------



## trixie88 (Mar 13, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> WHOO HOO !
> 
> I've just consulted my Diary & Found that I actually have 29 dates for Next Month !...



thats just plain greedy.....enjoy   lol


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 13, 2017)

Deleted


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Mar 13, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> So,
> Any Females want to Pet an obese, 50year old Brainless Zombie. With No Money & Nothing to offer, PM me !.
> Age & Looks UN important BUT
> Must be able to -
> ...



I was going to ask why we need a separate solo section... are we a bit weird or something. But after the above post I am wondering if we need a ladies only section. 
Or have I got it wrong....?


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 13, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Is there any Dating sites currently running a 2 for 1 offer ?.
> 
> Oh & I MUST get my inbox fixed,,it must still be broken,,probably due to the Dust !
> 
> ...



I always reply to a girl asking me that,by saying yes there is but its prob immoral and illegal so we better not go there.


----------

